# R34 GTR OEM MATS



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking for R34 GTR oem mats.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Even ropey ones will be over a grand now 

try yahoo but 100,000 yen plus shipping n tax


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

I have some in good condition but not sure if I want to sell, why not get some Nismo ones?


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dave C said:


> I have some in good condition but not sure if I want to sell, why not get some Nismo ones?


Let me know if you want to sell them 😉I prefer the OEM.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Still looking for a set?


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Still looking for a set?


Yes


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Theres a set on Yahoo auctions now, been awhile since a whole set popped up. 

Inlive in JAPAN and can get those if you want, unfortunately these aint cheap. 








1200017230 純正 フロアマット スカイラインGT-R... - ヤフオク!


商品説明純正 フロアマットになります。ヒールマットの剥がれあります。 擦れ、汚れあります。 フロアマットの破れはありません。 裏側のゴムのヒビ割れはありません。 リアセンターの縫い糸がほつれています。 詳しい状態は画像をご参照ください。ITEM DESCRIPTIONOEM FLOOR MATHas peeling on heel mat. Has scuffs and stains on floor mat. No tear on floor mat. No cracks on the rubber pa



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s trust k auction Id, so you could just pop them a mesage / will be 100,000 yen without a doubt so easily a £1k item as previously stated :-( very much in demand


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

matty32 said:


> It’s trust k auction Id, so you could just pop them a mesage / will be 100,000 yen without a doubt so easily a £1k item as previously stated :-( very much in demand


@Jay1 As the other individual says you can call trust, maybe they cancel and sell to you direct, I doubt it though, then theres the shipping, don't think trust will ship to the UK? could be wrong.
Or you can ask the other individual to facilitate the buy through his handler, and thank me for taking the time to look around and locating something you asked about some time back, when the other individual could have done the same thing, BUT doesn't really care, until theres an easy buck to be made.

Just sayin


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

What are you on about ?
you just email TK, so long as there’s no bid, on any item, they will cancel the listing & sell it to you 

TK ship to the uk 

ive bought millions of yen of parts from them & speak to them a couple of times a week, as do other traders based in uk & other individuals on the forum 

The mats are expensive.

it’s just an option


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Never knew they shipped to the UK, then do your friend a favor and handle that business for him. 


Im on a bottle of 21Yo LAGAVULIN, how about you what are you sucking on? LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m not a trader - any individual can buy from them on their yahoo store etc or direct 

enjoy your whisky


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i should have a set of UK mats from R34 GTR.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Euroexports said:


> i should have a set of UK mats from R34 GTR.


Let me know 😉


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No longer needed.


----------

